# SW Polane?



## michfan (Jul 6, 2008)

Anyone have any experience with any of the SW Polane coatings? Have a bid to do where this might be needed and was just wondering what we were getting into. Did some research on the SW site. Our rep gave me another person to contact, said he didn't know polane:no:


----------



## nEighter (Nov 14, 2008)

what is it?


----------



## NACE (May 16, 2008)

Polane is a Poyurethane enamel that is used in OEM applications usually on plastic. It has a variety of sheens and textures. It is usually sprayed electrostatically.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 1, 2008)

Very nasty stuff. To do it right you need force air respirators as I remember. have only sprays a very little bit. Hard as nails when it drys two part and short pot life.


----------

